# GM to offer all-electric city car in U.S. From The Detroit News: http://detnews.com/



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Not fishy at all. At one stroke it is both serving a distinct market (those who want a truly electric car) and Marketing ("Look, we've got a REAL electric car).

It is not fishy, just inevitable.


----------

